# Bean to Cup Machine < £500 Sugesstions please



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Right, you've clicked on this I assume to help me, not slam me down!! Lol. I know, I know, it's just not the same as grinding, tamping and pulling the perfect shot. I'll admit, I loved the drinks I made with my Gaggia classic but I simply just don't have the time to make coffee like that any more... and also when guests come round, I was forever stuck making drinks for ages and it becomes antisocial.

So, what I want is a half decent bean to cup machine for less than £500 if that's at all possible. I've seen these two on amazon but I'd prefer other forum members' advice and personal recommendations please:

Gaggia Brera

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002Y2ZLEW/ref=s9_simh_gw_p79_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0D0NS73AEQ9PHR8NCDNZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455344027&pf_rd_i=468294

Melitta Cafeo Solo

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004WZ6CLU/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=kitchen

Berg Stiele 100

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BERG-Stile100-Coffee-Machine-Silver/dp/B00F4X55MG/ref=sr_1_8?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1403517036&sr=1-8&keywords=bean+to+cup+coffee+machine

So over to you experts here.


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

I was on a similar mission recently - check my other thread as it's not an incredibly popular topic here for good reason. though the guys on here are always very supportive

if your set on a B2C have a look at Amazon Warehouse http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=me%3DA2OAJ7377F756P&field-keywords=bean+to+cup

as they have some decent pricing - though nothing on there today. Sometimes a Jura comes on there for around £550-£600. Normally it's the DeLonghi range. They all come boxed and with a 1 year warranty.

I ended up with a Miele which i purchased as an end of line from John Lewis. Is it an upgrade from my original Nespresso and Aerocino? I'm really not sure....I like the fact that the beans are freshly ground and i'm not buying into the pod culture anymore.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a DeLonghi Magnifica 4110 B2C machine for sale on here for just £110. It may suit you. You'll be able to get your money back on here if you decide it is not for you!


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply - which Miele did you get? I used to own a Siemens B2C for a couple of years, which I purchased for around £450 - it wasn't built particularly well and the grinder was poor.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The grinders are almost always firmly in the 'poor' category, limited on space for the motor and burrs they can only achieve so much.

Unlike traditional machines I would hesitate to buy second hand, a cursory look at reviews on amazon shows that most b2c machines get great reviews from those who have just purchased, and then you will find the negative ones come from those who have had them a year or so and they have gone up in smoke. Obviously there may well be happy customers who have ha their machines years, but I would want to buy new and probably with warranty.

Actual advice is hard to give, as very few of us here have long term experience with these machines, when I did son cursory research a while back I came I the conclusion that in the £500 range reliability was questionable, and none of them seemed I really excel until the £900 odd range. Even then the coffee doesn't touch a proper setup for less money.


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought the Miele 5100. I spotted this on Costco website. I reckon it's the closest thing to the Miele http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_10,cos_10.6,cos_2.5.2/166153?utm_source=EmailFY14P11W3a&utm_medium=Feat-4&utm_term=166153&utm_campaign=EmailFY14P11W3a


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What coffee are you looking to put into the potential b2c ? Fresh roasted? Supermarket bought ? Dark roasts ..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

before you know it you've got no reason other than to get a decent grinder and machine. instead of feeling antisocial , make it an engaging show piece for your guests! ; )


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> before you know it you've got no reason other than to get a decent grinder and machine. instead of feeling antisocial , make it an engaging show piece for your guests! ; )


I would add to this that investing in a machine that is dual boiler or heat exchanger, rather than the tiny single boiler of the Classic changes the experience from a chore to something totally worth the "thats the best coffee I have had in..." comments.

With a Mignon and a Expobar Office Pulsar I was knocking out 8-10 drinks at a time when I took it to work, and it was only a mild chore because I was making drinks for people i didn't think much of


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> The grinders are almost always firmly in the 'poor' category, limited on space for the motor and burrs they can only achieve so much.
> 
> Unlike traditional machines I would hesitate to buy second hand, a cursory look at reviews on amazon shows that most b2c machines get great reviews from those who have just purchased, and then you will find the negative ones come from those who have had them a year or so and they have gone up in smoke. Obviously there may well be happy customers who have ha their machines years, but I would want to buy new and probably with warranty.
> 
> Actual advice is hard to give, as very few of us here have long term experience with these machines, when I did son cursory research a while back I came I the conclusion that in the £500 range reliability was questionable, and none of them seemed I really excel until the £900 odd range. Even then the coffee doesn't touch a proper setup for less money.


I really appreciate your advice.... sensible although quite frustrating that I can't really get something functional to last without spending a small fortune... that wasn't part of the plan! Lol.



yimpster said:


> I bought the Miele 5100. I spotted this on Costco website. I reckon it's the closest thing to the Miele http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_10,cos_10.6,cos_2.5.2/166153?utm_source=EmailFY14P11W3a&utm_medium=Feat-4&utm_term=166153&utm_campaign=EmailFY14P11W3a


Thanks - why is Jura rated as such a premium brand? Because it's Swiss??



Mrboots2u said:


> What coffee are you looking to put into the potential b2c ? Fresh roasted? Supermarket bought ? Dark roasts ..


Fresh roasted, usually from suppliers like Rave.



garydyke1 said:


> before you know it you've got no reason other than to get a decent grinder and machine. instead of feeling antisocial , make it an engaging show piece for your guests! ; )


I know what you mean but it's such a chore and the whole cleaning and maintenance process just does my head in. I just wanted a simple machine for average drinks for those that enjoy them occasionally. I hardly drink coffee nowadays, just the occasional flat white if I'm in a coffee shop, hardly ever at home - it's mainly to make drinks for guests maybe every other week. I'd probably want a flat white once a week which is why the idea of having a built in steam wand was nice. I hate those things that spout out frothed milk.



D_Evans said:


> I would add to this that investing in a machine that is dual boiler or heat exchanger, rather than the tiny single boiler of the Classic changes the experience from a chore to something totally worth the "thats the best coffee I have had in..." comments.
> 
> With a Mignon and a Expobar Office Pulsar I was knocking out 8-10 drinks at a time when I took it to work, and it was only a mild chore because I was making drinks for people i didn't think much of


I've enjoyed those comments and really enjoyed making coffee myself... but unless you're making it often, it's just too much hassle for me to be honest. I simply don't have the time any more.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

When I have guests I tend to stick to chemex. The classic is more for my enjoyment when I have the time. Does a bean to cup not need maintenance. I have no experience with them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you thought about a pod machine . if you are making coffee so infrequently I wonder how long you will take to go through some fresh beans.

If nothing else the initial outlay in a pod machine is much less and might match the no hassle approach to coffee that your looking for . this will be tho at the compromise of taste of that there is no doubt. But if your happy with this compromise then its an option.

As mentioned most grinders on b2cup machines are pants.

Hope you find something that suits your needs


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Neill said:


> When I have guests I tend to stick to chemex. The classic is more for my enjoyment when I have the time. Does a bean to cup not need maintenance. I have no experience with them.


I guess I need to work out what's mostly drunk at home - and it does tend to be filter coffee for guests. It's the easiest to prepare as well. B2C machines are convenient and most of cleaning programmes. But they just don't taste anywhere near as good as the traditional tamping, extracting and pouring of steamed milk.



Mrboots2u said:


> Have you thought about a pod machine . if you are making coffee so infrequently I wonder how long you will take to go through some fresh beans.
> 
> If nothing else the initial outlay in a pod machine is much less and might match the no hassle approach to coffee that your looking for . this will be tho at the compromise of taste of that there is no doubt. But if your happy with this compromise then its an option.
> 
> ...


Tried them - they're ok if you like a straight espresso but I find you can't make a flat white or decent cappuccino unless you can steam the milk properly. Also, there's just far too much crema from the pod rather than coffee. Ground beans are much nicer.

Hmm... this is going to be a tough one. I just need to work out what sort of coffee I want to drink at home. I wish I could test different machines! Lol.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Pod machine is a decent suggestion, steaming capabilities of a B2C are going to be lacking, perhaps equal to your Classic (i.e. not ideal for multiple drinks). The Nespresso milk frother is fairly decent and makes foam that is a little thicker than 'microfoam' but is quick and efficient.

I think finding the right B2C is going to be tough, there really isn't an active community for them like there is here. Its difficult to even find considered long-term reviews for these machines. Even with something like a Delonghi Magnifica, reviews on Amazon suggest the average person is pretty damn happy with them, longevity notwithstanding.

Have a look here, percentage wise, its better reviewed than nearly anything else out there...


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I have a DeLonghi Magnifica 4110 B2C machine for sale on here for just £110. It may suit you. You'll be able to get your money back on here if you decide it is not for you!


Is this the one? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16085-SOLD-Delonghi-Magnifica-ESAM-4110-bean-to-cup-machine

May I please ask why you're selling it so soon after purchasing it? How is it functioning?



D_Evans said:


> Pod machine is a decent suggestion, steaming capabilities of a B2C are going to be lacking, perhaps equal to your Classic (i.e. not ideal for multiple drinks). The Nespresso milk frother is fairly decent and makes foam that is a little thicker than 'microfoam' but is quick and efficient.
> 
> I think finding the right B2C is going to be tough, there really isn't an active community for them like there is here. Its difficult to even find considered long-term reviews for these machines. Even with something like a Delonghi Magnifica, reviews on Amazon suggest the average person is pretty damn happy with them, longevity notwithstanding.
> 
> Have a look here, percentage wise, its better reviewed than nearly anything else out there...


I recently had a DeLonghi Latissima and I hated the froth.. it was like warm foam, no way near the velvety texture of microfoam of a flat white. The drink just tasted fake. So I can't go back to that. I think freshly ground coffee simply tastes so much better than any pod system.

I'm seriously considering the Magnifica that you've mentioned simply because it's rated so highly and in popularity at the price point. Can't really tell the difference between this model and the one which DavidBondy is selling though?


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Quick update folks... Managed to find a De'Longhi ESAM 5400 on eBay for £190 delivered... "seller refurbished" - but looked as good as new with the cellophane on the steel parts.

http://www.delonghi.com/en-gb/products/coffee/coffee-makers/automatic-coffee-makers/perfecta-esam-5400-0132214038

I love it - does exactly what I wanted to do.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Good to hear, I got a seller refurb nespresso for my mother and it was as good as new. Did it come with a warranty?


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Good to hear, I got a seller refurb nespresso for my mother and it was as good as new. Did it come with a warranty?


Yeah, 12 months RTB.

What have I learnt from this experience so far about B2C machines? Well I don't think you can get a decent one for less than £500 and any you choose, I would strongly suggest a steam nozzle and dual boiler system.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

whats the coffee like? have you set it up as finest grind and smallest shot as this tends to get the best results out of that machine


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> whats the coffee like? have you set it up as finest grind and smallest shot as this tends to get the best results out of that machine


You're absolutely right. After a bit of trial and error, I made the same conclusion. Now I need to perfect my frothing techniques! I'm getting too much froth to microfoam ratio... spoiling my flat white pouring techniques.. when I get to the end, all the froth falls on top. My friends don't care but I do. Lol.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

drgekko said:


> You're absolutely right. After a bit of trial and error, I made the same conclusion. Now I need to perfect my frothing techniques! I'm getting too much froth to microfoam ratio... spoiling my flat white pouring techniques.. when I get to the end, all the froth falls on top. My friends don't care but I do. Lol.


This is a fairly common side effect of a small steam boiler. The time taken to steam allows the foam to settle before the milk is hot enough, always was an issue when I had a Classic, just need to get as much 'whirlpooling' going on as possible. Remove any plastic attachments that can be removed.


----------

